# Advice for teacher wanting to relocate to Capetown



## Vickski (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi All,
I'm a secondary school teacher looking to relocate with my husband to Capetown. He is an engineer and in the process of finding a job to move to, with relative success. I've looked at the schooling system and obviously there are some very attractive looking private schools, but I was just wondering if anyone had any advice on working in the state schooling system please? (requirements, visas, where to search etc..). Also, can anyone tell me if teachers are even a desirable profession there?
Thank you 
Vicky


----------



## dinko (Nov 30, 2009)

Teachers are not paid extravagantly, both private and government schools will pay similarily.
If you're thinking of going the government school route, try to stick to schools known as former model C schools, these will be well equipped and generallly of a similar standard to the good private schools. Working at one of the poor or rural government schools you will have almost no resources and fellow teachers who do not turn up for work.

Generally the best place to look for jobs whould be in the local newspapers.

As for regulations and requirements you could contact the department of Education at the University of Cape Town.


----------



## mman (Nov 15, 2009)

From the stories i have heard from teachers in the UK , teaching in SA should be a breeze in comparison. Private Schools/Model C schools standard of education is higher and the students are generally better behaved. However as the previous poster stated u cant be getting yourself stuck in what is known as the "rural" schools, which are located out in the "bush".


----------

